# Netflix app: Easiest way to see how much time is left on video?



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

The info button gives you where you are in the show but takes about 4 pushes to get rid of UI (plush you have to do the math to tell how many minutes are left). There are various buttons that pause the show which tell you how many minutes you have seen and how many minutes are left. I would like this view but I don't want to actually pause the movie. I've tried many buttons and haven't found one that gives me what I want without pausing the show.


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

I've never gotten the info button to do anything in the Netflix app on a premiere. Are you saying it works on the Roamio? What does it display?

I have a Pro on order but won't receive it until Thursday.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

bbrown9 said:


> I've never gotten the info button to do anything in the Netflix app on a premiere. Are you saying it works on the Roamio? What does it display?
> 
> I have a Pro on order but won't receive it until Thursday.


Yes, it displays some text in the upper left hand corner of the screen that tells you what the stream rate is, the resolution, time viewed/time total. But, it takes 3-4 info button presses to get rid of the text (each press shows different lines of what was available from the first press). And, it doesn't tell me time left like pausing does.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

monkeydust said:


> Yes, it displays some text in the upper left hand corner of the screen that tells you what the stream rate is, the resolution, time viewed/time total. But, it takes 3-4 info button presses to get rid of the text (each press shows different lines of what was available from the first press). And, it doesn't tell me time left like pausing does.


It shows the total time of the show and the time elapsed in the info on the upper left. That tells me how much time is left in the show.

It actually shows more info than pausing since when you pause it only shows hours and minutes. While the info in the upper left shows the hours, minutes, and seconds.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> It shows the total time of the show and the time elapsed in the info on the upper left. That tells me how much time is left in the show.
> 
> It actually shows more info than pausing since when you pause it only shows hours and minutes. While the info in the upper left shows the hours, minutes, and seconds.


Yeah, you have to do the math and it takes several clicks to get rid of it. I was looking for a one button push that would state how many minutes are left... I want the pause view without the pause.


----------



## Big Boy Laroux (Oct 10, 2006)

yep, i'm used to what TiVo does. Press the play button and the bar comes up without pausing the show.

But with netflix, i haven't found a way. minor inconvenience, but would be nice to be able to do it.

While we're at it - the netflix app on android/iOS supports jump back, why doesn't the tivo jump back button work on the tivo app? It did on the ancient TiVoHD Netflix interface.

First world problems, amiright?


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

I was hoping it would show some info about what you're watching. Title (and season/episode number for a TV show) at a minimum.


----------

